# Any Interest??



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Would anyone on here have any interest in getting together to talk, handle, show off their weapons.. etc. I am new to the ar world and just picked up an older colt lightweight sporter... i would love to see what other folks have , and be able to see it in person.. 

I can reserve the clubhouse at island cove marina almost any weeknight just need a day or 2 notice.. it has lots of parking, and can easily handle groups of up to a few dozen.. i know it is not all that convenient for the folks out east.. but it is free... 

what do you folks think?.. 

rich


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry mods meant to post this in the general hunting discussion area.. not sure how it ended up here.. can you move it?

rich


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I myself am not real keen on showing just anyone what guns I have at my home. Kinda of inviting a break in. Unfortunatly the character of some unknown members on this forum is questionable. Especially after a member just had his stolen items returned because of a simple post he made on this open forum. I too have great intrest in guns but if I'm going to just show and tell I'll go browse the gun shows...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Not to mention that Stanley might show up.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Not to mention that Stanley might show up.


Easy he is still watching us.....:blink::blink:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Some of us would have to rent a Uhaul and then the ATF would show up...OMG , no thank you


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Some of us would have to rent a Uhaul and then the ATF would show up...OMG , no thank you


Good point Frank.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Some of us would have to rent a Uhaul and then the ATF would show up...OMG , no thank you


I'd have to take my tractor and dig up a few areas to show off mine:001_huh:


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Now the closest thing I have to an AR is a couple of 5.56 shells perhaps looking into finding or arranging a "tactical" or rapid fire day at a range? just a thought.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I still have your rifle Rich!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Longbow14 said:


> Now the closest thing I have to an AR is a couple of 5.56 shells perhaps looking into finding or arranging a "tactical" or rapid fire day at a range? just a thought.


I have a AR in 5.56 I will sell you to take!, I will even throw in some rds...LOL


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I have a few ARs and I'm more than willing to give you advice on them. I generally don't go show and tell in person unless I know someone well enough.


----------



## earnhardt3rulz (Apr 25, 2011)

I think I'm already on the Government's "red list".


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Man you guys are tough.. 
Not sure i meant it as come one come all.. and certainly was not suggesting ya bring everything ya got.. 
I know we have a lot of good folks on here that have a lot of knowledge they are willin to share.. while i can learn quite a bit from all the posts , im more of a hands type.. so anyways if interested send me a pm.. if you want to just show up and meet and talk great! once you see who we are you can decide then if you wanted to pull something out of the trunk .. or not.. 

mike bring that rifle .. i just want to pet it..


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Come on out to the ERML or now ERGC range Sunday morning. They'll be plenty of gun talking, and shooting, going on.

Rick


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> Come on out to the ERML or now ERGC range Sunday morning. They'll be plenty of gun talking, and shooting, going on.
> 
> Rick


I would be willing to do that. I can't afford any ammo at the moment, but your welcome to come see and shoot my guns.


----------

